# Website cost



## horseUSA (Nov 23, 2017)

I am testing out just one ad at the top to help cover some of the website/server costs.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## herman1rg (Nov 23, 2017)

Reasonable

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 23, 2017)

No issues here. Seems innocuous enough.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Nov 23, 2017)

doesn't get in the way

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## gumbyk (Nov 23, 2017)

No worries. How do you get paid? If its a per-click, I'd be happy to click once or twice per visit to help...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## pbehn (Nov 23, 2017)

I don't have a problem with adverts unless they are videos that cant be switched off, they drive me nuttzzzzzzzZZZZZZZ

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 23, 2017)

Same here.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Nov 23, 2017)

horseUSA
,

I wish i could help you.

No problem with ads,

I don't like to lost this forum due to Financial reasons.

and I'm pretty sure too many members, even Guests think like i do.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 23, 2017)

Seems ok to me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 23, 2017)

pbehn said:


> I don't have a problem with adverts unless they are videos that cant be switched off, they drive me nuttzzzzzzzZZZZZZZ



This...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Nov 24, 2017)

Fine by me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## swampyankee (Nov 24, 2017)

As long as they're reasonably tasteful, _i.e._, please no political ads or ads for compliant wives from Eastern Europe or Asia, and don't crash or wedge my mobile browser.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 24, 2017)

.. nothing in life is _free_ .... ads are fine with me, Horse, and I'll be happy to click on them if it grows revenue for the site

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 24, 2017)

Agree with all. Dislike the pop-up/unders. If it pays the bills here, I'll bang those suckers like a cheap hooker on a Tuesday night or some other more tasteful metaphor

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 24, 2017)

... a screen door on a windy night, perhaps

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## mikewint (Nov 25, 2017)

With all the above, as observed nothing is ever free and if it is, it'll cost you 10 times as much in the end.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Kai Stemm (Nov 25, 2017)

My ad keeps trying to sell me pilot goods.... and legos for some reason

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## billrunnels (Nov 26, 2017)

horseUSA said:


> I am testing out just one ad at the top to help cover some of the website/server costs.


An acceptable means to an end.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## mikewint (Nov 26, 2017)

Just a thought....Perhaps a hobby-type company with perhaps a small discount if members buy from them????

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## airminded88 (Dec 11, 2017)

Whatever it takes to keep this valuable site going mates.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elmas (Dec 12, 2017)

No problems from my side.


----------



## Mungo60 (Dec 24, 2017)

Im happy to contribute if needs be !!


----------



## SANCER (Jan 2, 2018)

For my part, I agree and it makes me fair for the value of the content in our forum. 
It is an interesting proposal for the advertiser (or advertisers) to be companies related to modeling and military aviation.
It's an idea....

Saludos 
Luis Carlos


----------

